# صور من وسط المظاهرات لأحداث كنيسة القديس&#1610



## whitehawk (15 أبريل 2006)

*صور من وسط المظاهرات لأحداث كنيسة القديس&#1610*








بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس
الإله الواحد 
آمين​ 
" أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها"​ 
طبعا كلنا عارفيين الأحداث اللى حصلت يوم الجمعة 14-4-2006 وعلى فكرة المتظاهريين اللى كانوا هناك ما كانوش من أبناء كنيسة القديسين وبس ولكن دول كانوا من كل كنائس الأسكندرية منهم من كان من كنيسة الأنا أثناسيوس يالسيوف ومن كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالعصافرة وكنيسة مارمينا بالمندرة وكنيسة مارجرجس بسيدى بشر وكنائس أخرى من جميع أنحاء الأسكندرية 
والمرة دى أنا حوريكم صور مش اللى موجوده على النت وبس 
بس كمان صور من وسط المظاهرات و فيديوهات يالا نشوف مع بعض
 :ranting:  


 

​ 


 





​ 







 




 



 

​ 


 
​ 


 

​ 


 
​ 


 
​ 


 
:ranting:​


----------



## whitehawk (15 أبريل 2006)




----------



## whitehawk (15 أبريل 2006)




----------



## whitehawk (15 أبريل 2006)




----------



## whitehawk (15 أبريل 2006)




----------



## anoce4ever (15 أبريل 2006)

بجد ربنا يعوضك و يوقف معانا و يعمل الصالح


----------



## whitehawk (15 أبريل 2006)




----------



## whitehawk (15 أبريل 2006)




----------



## whitehawk (15 أبريل 2006)




----------



## whitehawk (15 أبريل 2006)




----------



## Michael (15 أبريل 2006)

ربنا يباركك اخى الحبيب

دة الى فعلا لازم نعملة


----------



## whitehawk (15 أبريل 2006)

*كان نفسى كلكم تحضروا معايا اللى كان بيحصل عند كنيسة القديسين كان نفسى كلوا يبقى هناك*


----------



## †gomana† (15 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون*

*ياريت كلنا كنا موجودين معاكم فى الكنيسة وفى المكان نفسه*
*احنا معاكم بقلوبنا يا دكتور*

*ربنا يبارككم ويحافظ عليكم*


----------



## whitehawk (16 أبريل 2006)

*لا داعى للقلق جنود المسيح إستطاعوا بمعونته صد جميع الهجمات على كنيستى السيدة العذراء بالعصافرة وكنيسسة مكسيموس ودوماديوس والقوى الأنبا موسى*
*فقط نرجو الصلاة لأجل إخوتكم*


----------



## whitehawk (16 أبريل 2006)

طلب شديد جدا جدا جدا أرجو نشر كل الصور اللى حأضعها على المنتدى بخصوص أحداث الأسكندرية


----------

